# Blackpool Champ Show



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Who is going this year?

I want to go for Working & Pastoral on Sunday but haven't been before so don't know what to expect!

Also, does anyone know if it's close to a train station? I don't drive so would need to use public transport, I don't want to ask the OH to book another weekend off work


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think Tashi is going  we were going but dont think we can make it now. I've never been so cant help you sorry  hope you have a great time though


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I think Tashi is going  we were going but dont think we can make it now. I've never been so cant help you sorry  hope you have a great time though


aww, that's a shame. Would be good if you could make it  I would imagine there's a few going from here, would be good to meet up 

The OH just saw me looking at the website for it and straight away said "oh that should be good, let's go"


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there on Working & Pastoral Day, so do come and see us around the border collie ring if you go.

I don't know about public transport but it's not really that far from Blackpool - just a couple of junctions up the M55. If you pm Leoti (who is a member on here) she lives around that area and will probably be able to advise you about buses etc.

Hope you can make it!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on Working & Pastoral Day, so do come and see us around the border collie ring if you go.
> 
> I don't know about public transport but it's not really that far from Blackpool - just a couple of junctions up the M55. If you pm Leoti (who is a member on here) she lives around that area and will probably be able to advise you about buses etc.
> 
> Hope you can make it!


I should be okay now, I think the OH is gonna book it off 

Is there an entry fee for spectators? Also, will there be shopping? I am guessing it won't be anywhere near the scale of Crufts but i'm hoping some of the grooming companies will be there


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

When is it again? I might be able to leave OH in charge of the spots & sneak off for the day


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I should be okay now, I think the OH is gonna book it off
> 
> Is there an entry fee for spectators? Also, will there be shopping? I am guessing it won't be anywhere near the scale of Crufts but i'm hoping some of the grooming companies will be there


There's no entry fee for spectators but be warned - car parking for spectators is £10.00!! They charge a high car parking fee and no entrance fee because that way, visitors are not paying to enter and so legally docked dogs can be shown (and the club still get money as if they had charged an entrance fee).

You're right in that it is nowhere near the size of Crufts, but it is one of the larger champ shows and there will be several stalls there - I'm sure there will be at least one or two grooming companies there.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> When is it again? I might be able to leave OH in charge of the spots & sneak off for the day


It's from 24th to 26th June - Toys, Terriers & Utility on day 1, Hounds and Gundogs on day 2, and Working and Pastoral on Day 3.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: I might make it then  I thought it was June


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> There's no entry fee for spectators but be warned - car parking for spectators is £10.00!! They charge a high car parking fee and no entrance fee because that way, visitors are not paying to enter and so legally docked dogs can be shown (and the club still get money as if they had charged an entrance fee).
> 
> You're right in that it is nowhere near the size of Crufts, but it is one of the larger champ shows and there will be several stalls there - I'm sure there will be at least one or two grooming companies there.


thats not too bad then, i'd rather that than like £7 for parking then god knows how much for entry lol

Hope we can go, i've only ever been to Crufts so it will be nice to go to something a bit smaller, it's not packed with the public is it?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: I might make it then  I thought it was June


Whoops - it is June - don't know why I typed July. I'd better alter that quickly!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> thats not too bad then, i'd rather that than like £7 for parking then god knows how much for entry lol
> 
> Hope we can go, i've only ever been to Crufts so it will be nice to go to something a bit smaller, it's not packed with the public is it?


No not at all - there are always some members of the public but it's mainly people who are showing, or who are with people who are showing.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No not at all - there are always some members of the public but it's mainly people who are showing, or who are with people who are showing.


Good, I can't stand all the "lets all touch the nice doggy" airheads with screeching kids that seem to gravitate around animal events  Crufts would be great if it weren't for the crowds


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Bring your kagool  just in case  but don't bother with an umbrella, it'll just get blown inside out.
AND suncream if you burn easily 
It's just one of those shows where you don't know if you'll be blown away or frazzled in the sun or maybe a bit of both 
I'll be there on Pastoral day with Boogie, my beautiful cheeky boy 
Linda


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Born to Boogie said:


> Bring your kagool  just in case  but don't bother with an umbrella, it'll just get blown inside out.
> AND suncream if you burn easily
> It's just one of those shows where you don't know if you'll be blown away or frazzled in the sun or maybe a bit of both
> I'll be there on Pastoral day with Boogie, my beautiful cheeky boy
> Linda


yeah it can be a bit of a mystery can coastal weather lol we went to Lytham St Annes a few weeks back with the dogs, it was blowing a gale and I was freezing cold, but I still managed to get the most horrific sunburn on my neck and shoulders :cryin:

I can't wait now, just hope the OH is allowed it off work


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be there on the Sunday too, with my two rotties and Ditsy and the rest of us. Feel free to come find us ringside and say hello! We will be the ones making the most noise, LOL!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll have a wander round - I'll wear my black tee-shirt with "Spellweaver Border Collies" written on the back, so if you see me do say hello! I failed miserably to find anyone all at Crufts - perhaps I need to change my specs!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I'll be there on the Sunday too, with my two rotties and Ditsy and the rest of us. Feel free to come find us ringside and say hello! We will be the ones making the most noise, LOL!!


ooh, will you have a specific place where you'll be, a bit like the benches at Crufts? I know you won't be there all day but it will make it easier to maybe find you if i'm wandering past! I will deff say hello, the Rottie is my favourite breed after the Dane  so any excuse to say hello to a rottie and their owners and i'm there :cornut:



Spellweaver said:


> I'll have a wander round - I'll wear my black tee-shirt with "Spellweaver Border Collies" written on the back, so if you see me do say hello! I failed miserably to find anyone all at Crufts - perhaps I need to change my specs!


I did keep an eye out for you at Crufts and did wander round the BC ring a few times but no luck! I didn't find anyone except Hawksport either, and I only found him cos he was trapped on Discover Dogs and couldn't escape from me :devil: but I bet a few of us walked past each other with no idea!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'm be there on the saturday  yes, I am insane going all the way to Blackpool :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Verbatim - we will be camped up at the rottie ringside and we will be there all day, lol! Magnum is in Limit dog and Cara in LImit Bitch so we will be staying till the end, I will have my lovely bright purple jacket on for showing in, otherwise we all have red fleeces if its a bit chilly.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We are entered - so might be there dependent on health and finances.

As for getting to the ground if you don't drive - it is - um - sort of in the middle of nowhere down a lane off a main road - my sneaking suspicion would be the need to get a taxi from the station - but hopefully someone will know differently


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes i will be there alll three days causing mischeif and mayhem as usual , 

Verbatim the transport links out there are few and far between , but if you do have to come on your own if you can try to come day before and stay over ill take u up to the show .

Spellweaver how can u say u found no one at crufts i found you lol lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww thank you for the lovely offer Leoti! Think my OH is gonna try and book it off work now so we should be okay for it, but if he isn't allowed it off then I might take you up on that if you don't mind


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> .
> 
> Spellweaver how can u say u found no one at crufts i found you lol lol


:lol: :lol: Yes but I already knew you - we're like bad pennies us two, always turning up at these shows with our border collies!  I meant I didn't manage to find anyone I hadn't already met! :lol: :lol:

btw - when are your new babies out? Xia and Leon's 1st show will be WKC in August - can't wait!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I will be there on the Saturday. It is my puppies first champ show so anything could happen:laugh:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

basi said:


> I will be there on the Saturday. It is my puppies first champ show so anything could happen:laugh:


good luck with your pup...

we will be there on the saturday with the ridgebacks.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

ridgeback05 said:


> good luck with your pup...
> 
> we will be there on the saturday with the ridgebacks.


Thank you think I will need it

Good luck to you too


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be there on saturday with the spaniels..
Good to luck to everyone  and a special good luck to Basi and pup...


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: Yes but I already knew you - we're like bad pennies us two, always turning up at these shows with our border collies!  I meant I didn't manage to find anyone I hadn't already met! :lol: :lol:
> 
> btw - when are your new babies out? Xia and Leon's 1st show will be WKC in August - can't wait!


Ace and Ziva will be out in July at Leeds


----------



## fulwood (Feb 12, 2011)

Transports funny on the A585 between blackpool and westby. I'm gonna be there with my youngest collie Eddie. Not a chance (we've never done ringcraft or entered a show and he's only 19" to his shoulders), but we've entered 'cos we're local, for the fun factor, to give him a new experience and 'cos I think it's the taking part that counts :0) We spectated last year and it looked like great fun. Others think I'm bonkers lol


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

fulwood said:


> Transports funny on the A585 between blackpool and westby. I'm gonna be there with my youngest collie Eddie. Not a chance (we've never done ringcraft or entered a show and he's only 19" to his shoulders), but we've entered 'cos we're local, for the fun factor, to give him a new experience and 'cos I think it's the taking part that counts :0) We spectated last year and it looked like great fun. Others think I'm bonkers lol


Fulwood if you would like any help prior to the show or indeed any help on the day or need the loan of a chain and lead or even handle him for you am always happy to help out PM me as i will be there on the day , am local to you and run a ring craft class and youd be more than welcome to come along and give your boy some training


----------

